# Bach fugue and instrument tone



## gntsketches (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello, I'm wondering if anyone has recommendations for recordings of Bach fugues arranged such that each voice has a different instrument tone. It would be nice to be able to distinguish each line a little more clearly.

Thanks!


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Webern arranged Ricercar a 6 for a chamber orchestra, but even one line is played by different instruments (sound-color melody), so it may not fit for your request.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Musical_Offering#20th-century_adaptations_and_citations


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Some of Stokowsky's orchestral arrangements (such as the one in Fantasia) might fit the bill.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> Some of Stokowsky's orchestral arrangements (such as the one in Fantasia) might fit the bill.


Very good advice .:tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

You could always go with the Wendy Carlos WTC interpretations. Each voice has a different timbre though it's all synth, and the clarity is far greater than those messy acoustic instruments. I might never have gotten into baroque without her.


----------



## gntsketches (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you all for these suggestions! I've been enjoying them


----------

